# Hybrid chicken thighs.



## rbnice1 (Jun 26, 2022)

Decided to do my second cook on my new smoker.  Decided I wanted to do chicken thighs 2 different ways.  Way 1 is just normally done on the smoker and I am detailing those in my other thread in wood smokers.  Way 2 is this one.  on the smoker till 150F internal.  Then into a 160F sous vide bath for 4 - 5 hours.  The twist is I filled the bags with wagu beef tallow.  :P  Then they will got back on the smoker at a higher temp over on the fire side skin down to hopefully crisp the skin some.....  No idea if this will work.  
On to the Pics!

I pre-seasoned with spg and left on a rack overnight to help the skin dry out some.


----------



## rbnice1 (Jun 26, 2022)

Then after the smoker they looked pretty good.  not a tone of color but it was a super clean fire since it was such a short cook.  And then into the sous vide.  I shoulda used one of my bigger containers.   lol


----------



## rbnice1 (Jun 26, 2022)

Out of the sous vide and into the fridge for 10 minutes or so.  Little darker and a lot smokier smelling but other then that doesnt feel any different.


----------



## rbnice1 (Jun 26, 2022)

So they were great.  however I wouldnt say they were better then the regular straight smoked ones.  I would actually say they were drier but again they were both great.


----------



## 48°North (Jun 26, 2022)

I would put my teeth in those!
Thanks for posting! I am always up for trying something different.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jun 26, 2022)

That’s a very interesting method. Thanks for sharing that experiment. Would you do it again?


----------



## rbnice1 (Jun 27, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> That’s a very interesting method. Thanks for sharing that experiment. Would you do it again?



Yes but I would not try to get the skin bite through.  I think thats why I dried them out some.  The straight smoked is easier but this would allow me to cook them early then just pull them from the sous vide once it was eating time if i had family over or something.


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 27, 2022)

Just got a sous vide system.....Searching the forum for ways to cook with it. Will add this to the list.
Jim


----------

